

Howzatt: Live cricket scoreboard on your mac's menu bar - varunoberoi
http://varunoberoi.github.io/Howzatt/

======
vishalchandra
Probably distracting while you try to work. But good to have this just as
World Cup starts.

~~~
varunoberoi
Better than opening a website every 20mins :P

